# My humble little shop



## Wes3328 (Oct 5, 2005)

You all ask for pictures I guess I will start here as this is where it all happens.
This is my humble little shop. Still have alot to do but the ground 
work is laid. LOML keeps asking me where I am going to put my bed [:0]
Dimensions are 10x20












And this is my little helper[]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Oct 5, 2005)

There is something inherently wrong with a shop this clean, especially with a hardwood foor.  Love the vicious attack/watch dog.  Perhaps he is the reason it stays clean.


----------



## Wes3328 (Oct 5, 2005)

The floor is really not that special itâ€™s just 3/4 plywood with 2 coats of Polyurethane to make it easy to clean. 
My Dad always told me a clean Shop is a safe shop


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 5, 2005)

Way To Clean Wes. I couldn't get any work done.

Others who see my desk at work, think it's a mess, but I ways tell them "A clean desk is a sign of messy drawers"





[][][][][]


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 5, 2005)

Very nice Wes! I thought I was organized. Not anymore. I like your wood storage bins.
What's the large contraption in the middle of the shop?


----------



## tipusnr (Oct 5, 2005)

Is that a CA finish on your floor?!?  Nice shop.  Hope you get to spend plenty of time down there.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />What's the large contraption in the middle of the shop?



ShopSmith


----------



## JimGo (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, that's beautiful!  I wish my shop was that big!


----------



## Wes3328 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks all
Ron MC It is a shopsmith that belonged to my dad (he used it twice)

Ron in PA my shop is one of the few things I do keep clean
See my desk at work below






<br />


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Oct 5, 2005)

Wes, I'm Sorry, if you think that is messy I won't show you mine.[]

Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Mudder (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wes3328_
> <br />.... LOML keeps asking me where I am going to put my bed [:0]



Isn't that your bed in the lower right corner of the 2nd picture? [}]

Nice looking pup BTW.


----------



## Wes3328 (Oct 5, 2005)

Mudder you are about right But she can't complain because she is the one who started it by buying me the lathe


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 5, 2005)

Wes,
Do you have something for red and black binders? BTW. When I type on my computer in my office I pound on piles of paperwork until the right letters appear. LOL


----------



## 53Jim (Oct 5, 2005)

Wes & Ron,  Be thankful that you have a desk to get messy...  my desk is the dashboard of my Freightliner Sprinter, which is company owned, so I can't let it get cluttered and/or messy.[]


----------



## Wes3328 (Oct 5, 2005)

Ron All the binders are Technical manuals for military vehicles
Black is the only color we can get and the red reflector tape is so I can mark them as to which model it goes to. 
Definitely not my choice of colors.

Jim I am very thankful because I used to have a job similar to yours.

Once again thanks for the complements


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Way To Clean Wes. I couldn't get any work done.
> 
> Others who see my desk at work, think it's a mess, but I ways tell them "A clean desk is a sign of messy drawers"
> ...



Ron,

You owe me a new keyboard and a fresh glass of Diet Coke! [8D][8D][8D]


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Oct 8, 2005)

Wes, I don't see any dust collection so my question is, "how do you keep all the stuff on the board behind your lathe from getting covered with sawdust?"  Looks like a well organized shop. Mine is about the same size and much more crammed.[]


----------



## Wes3328 (Oct 9, 2005)

Bev I just moved in two weeks ago the dust collection is next on the list. Right now I use a Shop vac to help keep the dust down.
I have a feeling before it is all over I will not have near as much 
room as I do now []


----------



## woodwish (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks like a great shop, and a clean shop is a good shop in my opinion.  I taught wood shop many years and cleaning up every period was a major concept to teach, and I practice that in my own shop.  I never call it quits for the night until I vacumn and empty the trash.  I will also tell you that a good dust collection system and air filtration is the most valuable thing you will install.  You can always buy another tool but you only get one set of lungs, take care of them!


----------



## ograywolf (Oct 23, 2005)

Great shop!  I used to have one full of things like Unisaws, planers, jointers, bandsaws, etc., etc.  Sold it all when I quit building boats.  Here's my setup for pens.  All little stuff (except the drill press).  I made it like a work station so I don't have to stand.  Just swivel on the drafting chair.  Dust collection via a small shop vac under the work station, that's plumbed to the back of the lathe, and wired with the lathe so you can't turn it on without the vac coming on.  Lots and lots of light.  

I think I enjoy building a shop as much as I do working in it.





<br />


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />Way To Clean Wes. I couldn't get any work done.
> 
> Others who see my desk at work, think it's a mess, but I ways tell them "A clean desk is a sign of messy drawers"



Very nice looking shop, Wes!

Ron, I had a supervisor once tell me that a cluttered desk was a sign of a cluttered mind. There was never so much as a speck on her desk so I responded with, "Then an empty desk would be a sign of..." She wasn't very happy with me, but she got my point. [][}]


----------

